# Screening Colonoscopy w/diverticulosis



## burgmeit (Jan 26, 2013)

If a patient comes in for screening colonoscopy and is found to have diverticulosis I am billing 45378-33 and V76.51, 562.10. Is this correct??


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 26, 2013)

check with the payer as many payers do want the G code for screening colonoscopies.  and yest you use the screening V code first and the code for the finding second.


----------



## bridgettemartin (Jan 28, 2013)

I agree.  Diverticulosis can be an incidental finding, and doesn't change the fact it was a preventative service to begin with.


----------



## rdavis2013 (Aug 28, 2014)

I have the same problem. so would you bill the diagnostic code or would you bill the G code?


----------



## lortzp (Dec 20, 2016)

We are having the same discussion in our office.  Patient with Medicare presents for screening colonoscopy with findings of diverticulosis.  I would code as 45378 with mod PT and another coder suggests G0121.  Thoughts??  If anyone has anything to support their answers that would be great!  Thank you.


----------

